# vegetables in the garden?



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I pulled up the old vegetable garden to put in the garden railroad and had the intention of keeping the vegetables in big pots to avoid weeds. But, I can't find any room for the pots! I do have an area that was going to be a roundhouse, but that project is on the end of a long list of projects (years away - if ever) so I was thinking of putting the vegetables in that area - right in the middle of the garden railroad. Has anyone ever incorporated vegetables into their landscaping and had it look nice? I plan on having tomatoes, cucumbers and artichokes right now but maybe more will show up later. Is there any way to "blend" them in nicely or will they just look out of place? 
Anyone else done this? 
thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Right smack dab in the middle of my loop you will find tomatos (3 varieties), cucumbers, strawberries, peppers, basil, cilantro, onions, watermellon and radishes..


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure have! 








" 

Craig


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Craig, the harvest train pic is the happiest thing that I've seen in a long time! Thank you for sharing it with us...it's an inspiration. 
SandyR


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig, 

Is that a "Hot" freight?


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yup! That would be a "Hot" freight. A few more views.


Garden Train 


Craig


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Craig, 

Do you have a branch line straight into the kitchen?  

Paul


----------



## bennysrr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheepdog 
It looks like you are going to supply the hole neighborhood with HOT goodies . 
BEN


----------

